# Where are the resort reviews?



## Neesie (Jan 25, 2009)

Where can I find the resort reviews?  I thought that was something I had access to once I became a member, but maybe I'm mistaken.  In any case, I can't find them.

I recently returned from an exchange and was going to post a review myself.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2009)

Neesie said:


> Where can I find the resort reviews?


On the red bar across the top of this page click on TUG Resort Databases. Click on the box that says 'Timeshare ResortRatings & Reviews' After you log in you can click on resort reviews.  There's also another place to log in about in the middle of the page in purple - Members click to log in


----------



## Neesie (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much.  Funny how you can be on a website hundreds of times and disregard or "not see" something that's right in front of your face! 

I appreciate the quick reply.  Off to post now, while the vacation experience is still fresh in my memory!


----------

